# أفكار تطبيقية للـ pic



## السـاحر (15 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني ما رأيكم بأن نقوم بطرح أفكار نقوم بتطبيقها على الـ pic 
وتكون مرجع لنا متى شئنا 
ونقوم بانزال الدوائر وجميع انواع البرمجة لها 

سأبدأ بقدراتي 

أعمل على pic 16f877 اللتي تحتوي على 40 pin
البرامج اللتي اعمل عليها mplap و hitech 

أتمنى ان أجد تفاعلكم معي واجد ارائكم واقتراحاتكم ولن اقصر معكم


----------



## hozen (17 أغسطس 2006)

:15: 
ابدء وسالاحقك
بمشروع على pic 16 f 84A
الى الاقاء عند الانتهاء من المشروع


----------



## السـاحر (19 أغسطس 2006)

حسناً على بركة الله سأبدأ معكم بفكرة التطبيق على محرك 
ولكن دعوني اجهز لكم البرامج والدواشر لكي نكون مستعدين للعمل عليها


----------



## Error101 (22 أغسطس 2006)

شكر للاخ الساحر
انا على اطلاع جيد بهذا الموضوع و ربما استطيع المساعدة
بالمناسبة لم ادرك ما الــ hitech


----------



## Error101 (23 أغسطس 2006)

نصيحة هامة هامة هامة هامة هامة هامة للذين يستخدمون الاسمبلي : 
هناك Compilers للمايكروكنتروللر مثلا C او Basic او Pascal
و هي تسهل العمل كثيييييييييييراً على المتحكمات
و خصوصاً كومبايلرات الـ Basic و Pascal 
و الذي استخدمه شخصياً هو MikroBasic لمتحكمات PIC وهناك نفس البرنامج لمتحكمات Atmel
شخصياً لقد استغنيت عن الـ Mplap منذ فترة طويلة
خذوا بنصيحتي و ادعوا لي بالخير


----------



## Error101 (24 أغسطس 2006)

هذا موقع الشركة لتنزيل الـ Compilers :
http://www.mikroelektronika.co.yu/english/
استعينوا بالـ Help تبع البرنامج و هو واضح جدااااا و سهل جدا جدا
و مزود بالمكتبات الجاهزة و الامثلة
و سأجيب على استفساراتكم قدر المستطاع


----------



## TheTeck (24 أغسطس 2006)

نظام تحكم بثمانية أجهزة كهربائية عبر الريموت كونترول:
http://www.theteck.com/circuit_remote1.htm
وهي مبنية على المعالج PIC 16F630
الأضواء الدوارة:
http://www.theteck.com/circuit_5mlights.htm
وهي مبنية على المعالج PIC12F675


----------



## jehad1961 (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
ماهو pic هل عو plc ام micro controllers ام غيره ارجو التوضيح


----------



## Error101 (29 أغسطس 2006)

jehad1961 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ماهو pic هل عو plc ام micro controllers ام غيره ارجو التوضيح


الـ pic هو Microcontroller و هو دارة متكاملة ic
اما PLC فهو ليس دارة متكاملة فقط و يستخدم للاغراض الصناعية لوظائف اضيق


----------



## jehad1961 (29 أغسطس 2006)

مشكور اخي 
اذن هي شريحه لبناء بطاقات التحكم مثل المعالج الاصغري 8085ِِa؟
والسلام عليكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (8 سبتمبر 2006)

jehad1961 قال:


> مشكور اخي
> اذن هي شريحه لبناء بطاقات التحكم مثل المعالج الاصغري 8085ِِa؟
> والسلام عليكم


micro controller هو جيل مطور من هذه المعالجات حيث تحتوى على الذاكرة المطلوبة للبرنامج بصورة لا تمحى بانقطاع الكهرباء والذاكرة للبيانات وما تحتاجة من الدوائر لتتحكو مباشرة فى الأجهزة المحيطة بدون عمل دوائر مكملة معقدة
تنقسم لعدة انواع حسب الشركات التى تصنعها واشهرها PIC وتتميز بارقام تبدا بهذه الحروف كما ذكر سابقا
وانوع الآخر من شركةATMIL ويبدا غالبا بالحروف AT مثل AT80S51 واقول غالبا لأن كثير من الشركات تنتج نفس المنتج بتصريح من شركة ATMIL فتبدأ بحرف آخر ويبقى الباقى كما هو

النوع الأخير أرى أنه أسهل فى التعامل معه ولا يحتوى كثير من الاطراف المتعددة الوظائف التى تتسبب فى تعقيد الدوائر خاصة للمبتدئبن وهذا رأى شخصى جدا فكل ميسر لما خلق له


----------



## السـاحر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ببساطة الـ pic microcontroller 

معالج مع ذاكرة حيث يمكنك من بناء تطبيقات و Interface دون الحاجة لبناء هيكل متكامل مثل 8086


----------



## السـاحر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ببساطة الـ pic microcontroller وافضلها من شركة microship 

معالج مع ذاكرة حيث يمكنك من بناء تطبيقات و Interface دون الحاجة لبناء هيكل متكامل مثل 8086


----------



## السـاحر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

hitech يأتي مرفق مع الـ mplap ويقوم بمعالجة برامجك على هيئة لغة c


----------



## السـاحر (8 سبتمبر 2006)

hitech يأتي مرفق مع الـ mplap ويقوم بمعالجة برامجك على هيئة لغة c


----------



## jehad1961 (8 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على المفلومات القيمه 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي الساحر على هذا الاقتراح 
بس اني اطلب طلب منك او من الاخوة المشاركين
احتاج كتاب microcontroller 
وشكرا 
المهندس حسن


----------



## حسن قاسم العزاوي (10 سبتمبر 2006)

اشكرك اخي الساحر على هذا الاقتراح 
بس اني اطلب طلب منك او من الاخوة المشاركين
احتاج كتاب microcontroller 
وشكرا 
المهندس حسن


----------



## الباشا الكبير (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا لكل المشاركات الطيبة دي


----------



## engseham (19 أبريل 2010)

بعد اذنكم ياجماعه كنت محتاجه شرح للpic 16f877
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

